# float for hire in South Australia?



## ilovemyhorsies (Mar 9, 2008)

not sure if this is the right place but here goes aha.

does anyone have a float i can hire for 2 - 3 days in South Australia?
i'm moving interstate and don't want to dish out the 1650 to get them all transported for me.

(i'm planning to travel my ponies myself, and get someone to take the clydesdale for me)


----------



## Pizmo (May 30, 2010)

Hi, Cloverash have floats for hire here's a link to their website
Hire Horse Floats in Macclesfield South Australia

I know a few service stations in Adelaide have doubles for hire & also a try trailer hire places - they usually have floats for hire too.

Kennards have doubles, and Brooks Trailer Hire at Morphett Vale might have doubles, i know they have a few singles there.

Hope that helps


----------



## ilovemyhorsies (Mar 9, 2008)

thanks, this helps a lot haha 
i saw the cloverash website but wanted to 'shop around' a bit to get the best price.


----------

